# Proxy Server - Antwort auf welchem Port



## CMTuT200 (2. Dez 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich gestern an einen Proxy gemacht. Bisher kann ich mich auch gut mit FireFox verbinden und erhalte die Daten die Firefox sendet und verbinde mich auch schon mit der Zieladdresse. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, über welchen Port ich mich dann zu z.B. google verbinden muss:
1. Über den Standartport 80
oder
2. Über den im HTTP-Header stehenden Port (443)?

```
CONNECT www.google.de:433 HTTP/1.1
```
Und antwortet der Server dann über eine neu, oder die bestehende Verbindung und auf welchem Port (hab sowohl auf 80 als auch auf 443 gehorcht und nie was erhalten )
Wahrscheinlich wurde diese Frage schon öfters gestellt, aber ich habe nichts gefunden, vieleicht hat ja wer nen Link für mich 
Mfg
cmtut


----------



## anti-held (3. Dez 2014)

Natürlich solltest du dann den Port verwenden, der dir vom Client gesendet wird.

Du solltest dann eine TCP Verbindung mit einem Socket zu dieser Adresse und dem Port aufbauen und die nötigen Daten weiterreichen.
Auf diesem Socket wirst du dann auch die Antwort erhalten.


----------

